# Hi everybody, got some puppy pics to get your fix!



## Jrod (Dec 12, 2012)

Morning everybody,
Got some 1 week puppy pics from our litter. They are lookin fat and happy as they nurse mom! Not sure which one is our Miles just yet, but he's in there getting big like his brothers and sisters. 

Now, back to counting seconds!

Jrod


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

Ahh! This is the perfect Monday post!

I was just thinking last night that I was going to get in touch with a local breeder to start chatting and see if I could meet mom and dad before being added to next year's list. I had talked myself out of it yesterday but I think this has pushed me over the edge. Too cute!!! On to #2! **** with what the boyfriend says!


----------



## Jrod (Dec 12, 2012)

Glad I could help KB87! Good luck getting your pup!!!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

They look like the sweetest, most innocent little creatures in the whole, wide world!! And you can practically smell their puppy breath... Got my puppy fix. Thanks, Jrod!! ;D ;D ;D


----------



## ZDOGSMOM (Sep 15, 2012)

What a beautiful bunch of babies! I'm sure the wait is agonizing for you.... I know it was for us when we got Ziva and just recently when we had to wait to pick up Izzy. Now that Izzy is 4 months old already I cannot believe where the time went! She is already 22 pounds, long legs and totally portrays the term "PARTY ANIMAL' to a T !!! 

Be prepared as it's totally life changing!!!


----------



## Jrod (Dec 12, 2012)

O we have been prepping like you wouldn't believe! Each payday wifey and I have been buying stuff for Miles, so far we have bought...

-Crate
-Absorbant pad for crate
-Towels for crate
-Collar
-Retractable Leash 26'
-Mutt Gear Harness XS
-Stuffed Toys
-Kong
-Kong Bone

We have a list of stuff we still need to get him as well as a list of stuff we want to get him...haha he is gonna be a spoiled boy. 

We have continually research about different expiriences to expect and how to handle them. But I am confident that reading about problems and actually handling them are 2 different ball games too. This forum has been such a great tool and so has the time we've spent with Abagail a V that belongs to a friend we watch from time to time. 

Also...your welcome mswhipple!!!

Jrod


----------



## ZDOGSMOM (Sep 15, 2012)

Just as a side note... in my humble opinion, return the retractable lead and use the money for something else for the pup.... any trainer I have been around will advise against a retractable, especially for a dog like a Vizsla. Just my 2 cents worth ...... :


----------



## Jrod (Dec 12, 2012)

ZDOGSMOM said:


> Just as a side note... in my humble opinion, return the retractable lead and use the money for something else for the pup.... any trainer I have been around will advise against a retractable, especially for a dog like a Vizsla. Just my 2 cents worth ...... :


Thanks ZDOGSMOM for the input, I have read about the dangers of the retractable leashes and don't doubt any of them. We will most likely be starting off with a regular 6' leash (one of the items we still need to pick up) and move to the retractable when he is older and better trained to walk with us. 

We have had the expirience of using one with Ms. Abagail and yes they can prove to be dangerous if not managed well, but the freedom they offer is unmatch when it comes to walking (at least until off leash walking become an option). Also this is one of the primary reasons we will be using a harness when we walk him too.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Thanks for the puppy pic fix Jrod.  

Could I ask that you have a think about using a harness for pup? In all honesty, from the few dogs I have trained (About 30 in my lifetime) harnessing them is setting you up for it being a PITA. I would just persevere with a normal lead and collar until pup is walking well with you. Believe me, walking a pup on a collar, when it is used to a harness can be challenging. If you just work straight from a collar with a 1.5 metre or thereabouts fixed lead and use lots of repetition and consistency they get it pretty quickly. Will they get out of check occasionally and want to go...yeah....if they are worth anything as a hunting dog they will and that you never want to stifle   

Lead or no lead, collar or no collar mine will walk to heel and have done from an early age. I posted a vid of them a few years back, I think Zsa Zsa was 16 months and Ozkar about 10-12 months. No harness, no choke chains or pinch collars, just a normal lead and a normal collar. Persist and it will be magical. My walks are heaven on a stick. Pups do what i ask, when I ask. The will lead, follow or walk with me all I have to do is ask. Your call.....


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Ozkar - can I send Cash and Penny to stay with you for awhile and you can send them back when they walk calmly beside you on a leash??? 

I thought three legs would slow Cash down, but he loves to try and drag me down the street and then throw Penny in the mix and our walks are anything but heavenly! 

It's my goal this year to get them to walk properly on a leash, we'll see how it goes...


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: Re: Hi everybody, got some puppy pics to get your fix!*

Who doesn't love puppy pics! Thanks for the fix, I was jonesing for some. I too would suggest forgetting the retractable lead and going with a short lead. While your pup is young, you don't want him to have too much freedom while walking. He needs to learn to heel, learning to heel while young while drastically improve his off leash recall as he has learned to be at your side instead of being given the freedom to do what be wants. If you grant him 26 feet of freedom while your on lead he's going to take a mile when you remove the lead and you'll work even harder at recall. I learned that lesson the hard way with my plott hound/gsp years ago




CrazyCash said:


> It's my goal this year to get them to walk properly on a leash, we'll see how it goes...


CC... Have you tried a gentle lead? I haven't used one myself, as I was lucky to train heel rather quick, but have heard they work miracles for dogs that pull hard


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

I would also suggest not doing the retractable for walking. The nylon leashes are shorter, provide less pull for the pup, are easier to control and are sturdier. You will be able to keep your pup next to you from the beginning, thus making the idea of walking to heel a much more sound concept from the get-go.

I don't see why you couldn't use a retractable just to take them out to do their business should you need a leash for that. We use a retractable only when taking our boy in the back to potty but otherwise I use a short nylon leash to keep him right next to me when walking. The retractable creates a lot of issues when trying to teach a pup and I think it greatly interferes with the learning process. They are aware that it extends and that creates uncertainty about how far away they can go, therefore, (I believe) they will push the limits more to get further. With a nylon or similar leash there is a defined amount of length that they are given and less question in your pup's mind about how far they can stray and it will help keep them at your side. It's also very difficult to keep your pup next to you when you have a bulky handheld contractption as opposed to just a loop from a nylon/similar leash.

I also agree with Ozkar about the harness. If you train them on a collar first and then try the harness later on you will save yourself grief. If you go with the harness first and the collar later I think you will find yourself always having to use the harness.


----------



## Jrod (Dec 12, 2012)

Hello everyone,
Thank you all for the input and it seems I will reconsider the use of the retractable leash. I never looked at it from the training aspect before and I can see how it could create more problems for walk training. 

Thanks again yall, and I'm glad yall enjoyed the pics!

Jrod


----------



## Főnix (Feb 3, 2013)

I was going to ask about this. We've been walking with a collar and short lead and occasionally he gets so determined to get to something I'm afraid he's going to hurt his neck pulling, but I don't want to give in to what he wants either, so I was wondering if I needed to switch to a harness (even though that would make the pulling worse). I guess we'll just keep doing what we're doing and he'll get it eventually.


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

Personally I prefer the harness. As good as my guy is, there are times that he inevitably is going to want to chase. I fear that he'll break his neck with the force he generates. He's also houdini'ed his way out of his collar before. With the harness I can also quickly move him from harms way without injuries. Just this morning on our run I had to rip him off his feet to avoid being hit by a car


----------

